# White page



## Anon Pink

Sometimes, and this is happening today, as I navigate through TAM the new page begins to load and then the page turns completely white. The evolving star that shows page load in progress has completed its circle indicating there is nothing more to load. So I click the back button and the previous page loads perfectly fine. If I try to access another page it may or may not fully load or it may load as an entirely white page. This seems to happen most often when I click to load a thread, and sometimes when I click to enter a subsection from the full forum page. 

It's been happening throughout this past week.

I exed out of all other page loaded on other tabs on my iPad using safari and that didn't work.

I deleted cookies and history and rebooted the iPad and that worked.

But I rebooted the iPad this morning and it is happening again so I don't think an excess of cookies or history was the culprit.


----------



## Giro flee

I've also been having this problem. I'm on an iPad. I assumed there was a conflict with one of the adverts.


----------



## Acoa

Yeah, seeing a lot more ads than before. My corporate IT is blocking many, which scares me. If they block it it's either porn, spam for viruses. Not going to visit TAM on my home computer until I do some more digging.


----------



## soccermom2three

I'm having the same problem. I was told to try using another browser rather than Safari which I really don't want to do. I don't want to download something on my Mac just to look at one website. I'm not have this issue with any other website just TAM.


----------



## jld

It seems to happen most when I click on a post in the Sex in Marriage section.


----------



## Anon Pink

jld said:


> It seems to happen most when I click on a post in the Sex in Marriage section.


Same here. Although it has happened in other subsections, it's mostly in SIM. However, I do spend the bulk of my TAM time in SIM. >


----------



## Blondilocks

Do you have adblock? It's free and takes care of the problem.


----------



## jld

I installed Adblock, but it is still happening. Not just on SIM posts anymore, either.


----------



## joannacroc

I tried restarting safari and then restarting my computer and then it seemed to work. It doesn't often work on my iPad.


----------



## brooklynAnn

I am having the same issue on my Mac. I thought it was my computer and I cleaned the history and run the cleaning program. But it's still happening.


----------



## Administrator

hey all,

from what it sounds like, it seems this is an apple product issue. but just so im clear with the direction, i have a few questions. what skin are you guys using? what browser are you using to access the site as well.

also, is it happening on other websites other then TAM? let me know.

~Shane


----------



## sokillme

What browser are you guys using. No issues with firefox.


----------



## Anon Pink

Yungster said:


> hey all,
> 
> from what it sounds like, it seems this is an apple product issue. but just so im clear with the direction, i have a few questions. what skin are you guys using? what browser are you using to access the site as well.
> 
> also, is it happening on other websites other then TAM? let me know.
> 
> ~Shane


I'm using safari on my iPad Air. Never happens on any other site. Have no idea what you mean by "skin"

Seems unlikely to be an Apple product issue if this only happens at TAM.


----------



## Rowan

I don't think it's an Apple problem. 

I'm running the "Full" style version on Microsoft Edge on a Windows 10 equipped Dell desktop here at the office. I get the white page all the time, along with a fair amount of lagging and hang-ups. It only happens on this website.


----------



## soccermom2three

I use Safari on my MacBook Air and it only happens on TAM. 

I just googled "skin on the computer", lol. I guess you mean what "look" or "color" we are using on TAM. I'm just using the standard skin when you sign up. I haven't changed it.


----------



## Anon Pink

Just wanted to let you know that so far today I have opened 4-5 threads in SIM and have not had a white page at all. Don't know if you've worked on this issue or not, but for today the problem is no longer happening. Assuming you made some geek magic happen...thank you!


----------



## jld

Anon Pink said:


> Just wanted to let you know that so far today I have opened 4-5 threads in SIM and have not had a white page at all. Don't know if you've worked on this issue or not, but for today the problem is no longer happening. Assuming you made some geek magic happen...thank you!


It is worse than ever for me. I could not see any of my notifications this morning. Clicking on them brought a white screen every time.


----------



## Anon Pink

jld said:


> It is worse than ever for me. I could not see any of my notifications this morning. Clicking on them brought a white screen every time.


Apparently I spoke too soon, or jinxed myself. Me too. Can't see my notifications, can't see opened threads unless I enter the thread by clicking on my username, then clicking on "find all posts" then I click on one of my posts in that thread. Then my post opens fully and I can access the rest of the thread.

Guess I'm done with TAM for the day.

ETA: now I can't even get into SIM but other subsections load just fine.


----------



## uhtred

Using Chrome. Have a lot of white-page, crashed flash, very slow response and other problems Site is nearly unusable.

No other site I use has problems like this. Have you guys been hacked again?


----------



## soccermom2three

One day I will be able see my notifications then the next day the white page comes up. What I can or can't see changes everyday.


----------



## Abc123wife

The white page thing is happening a lot for me too, today, yesterday, couple days ago... I am using an iPad and safari browser. It is happening so much lately that the site is becoming almost too annoying to bother with at times. I can't say it is more often in one forum section than another. I can be reading a thread and the first couple page loads are fine and then I get the white page for the next page, and often I can't get around it after a few tries so I give up. Happens again a few page loads later in another thread.


----------



## Adelais

Same as uhtred, I use Chrome, Windows 10, and flash player crashes regularly, with extremely slow loading of pages, while ads fill in one at a time. Only happens on TAM. Today, however, no problems.


----------



## Adelais

I never go to SIM page but did just now to see what would happen, and I got the white page everyone else is talking about. Tried the other forums and had no problems. Is it possible to only have a bug on one forum?


----------



## 225985

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> I never go to SIM page but did just now to see what would happen, and I got the white page everyone else is talking about. Tried the other forums and had no problems. Is it possible to only have a bug on one forum?


I just tried it and no problem. Windows 10 laptop, Chrome. I am a Forum Supporter, which removes most of the ads, AND I am running Adblock within Chrome.


----------



## Adelais

blueinbr said:


> I just tried it and no problem. Windows 10 laptop, Chrome. I am a Forum Supporter, which removes most of the ads, AND I am running Adblock within Chrome.


Where do I get Adblock. Is it part of Chrome?


----------



## 225985

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> Where do I get Adblock. Is it part of Chrome?



Just goggle "adblock" you will see a link that looks like this https: //getadblock. com/

or google "chrome store", search on "adblock". Look under "Extensions" , not APPs. 

It is a browser extension that works with Chrome and other browers. 


ETA: Another option is just to send the ad companies a "No Contact" letter.

@IMFarAboveRubies If you still see ads, shout out to me and I will help you. I just noticed that I was still seeing some ads that were targetted to me. There is an option in Adblock under "General" to " Allow some non-intrusive advertising" I unchecked that, exited the browser and returned, and the ads were gone.


----------



## Openminded

Safari. Standard view. 

White page problem was especially bad earlier today (not now). Especially Notifications and SIM.


----------



## jld

Openminded said:


> Safari. Standard view.
> 
> White page problem was especially bad earlier today (not now). Especially Notifications and SIM.


It is terrible for me right now.


----------



## TBT

Haven't come across this white page problem so far. Using Win 8.1 with Firefox and Adblock Plus.


----------



## Openminded

jld said:


> It is terrible for me right now.


As of right now, I'm back to having problems with Notifications. I'm staying away from SIM because it's probably the same. I don't have problems with the other forums.


----------



## jld

Openminded said:


> As of right now, I'm back to having problems with Notifications. I'm staying away from SIM because it's probably the same. I don't have problems with the other forums.


It is hitting me more often than not tonight, all over the forum. I feel lucky every time I can actually see a post or make one.


----------



## Openminded

jld said:


> It is hitting me more often than not tonight, all over the forum. I feel lucky every time I can actually see a post or make one.


Smiling. I know what you mean. TAM's my addiction. I freaked out when I couldn't log in.


----------



## jld

Openminded said:


> Smiling. I know what you mean. TAM's my addiction. I freaked out when I couldn't log in.


Crazy, isn't it?


----------



## Anon Pink

I just downloaded Firefox for iPad.

White page still happened in SIM, notifications, and ladies lounge. Interesting that I've never dealt with a white page when I enter this thread though. I wonder if that is significant?

I first reported this problem on the 16th and it had been happening for a week. This problem has been going on for at least 21 days and one post from admin claiming the problem was an apple product problem.

While I understand that the IT crew probably has their hands full as the password/email snafu winds down but the lack of attention to this problem is concerning, disheartening, annoying and pissing me off!


----------



## Vega

Been having the same problem in the same forum. Tried changing computers and it doesn't seem to happen as often, but after a while, it's baaaaaaaaack! 

Also changed my password twice in the past week thinking it may have been related to the security issue, but to no avail.


----------



## sapientia

Giro flee said:


> I've also been having this problem. I'm on an iPad. I assumed there was a conflict with one of the adverts.


Same. It seems correlated to the ads. If I reload the page and a different ad comes up -- problem solved.


----------



## Anon Pink

I changed my mind about wanting the white issue to be fixed. Yesterday I had no trouble with any white. And I ended up spending way more time on TAM then I should or want to.

Since I am too cowardly to ask for a permanent ban in order to cut my TAM time down to zero, I'd like to thank you for this white page problem because it has enabled a happy medium of sorts. Still can post on TAM but the limits the white pages enforce keep my TAM time to within acceptable range.


----------



## Administrator

Hey guys,

If you can tell me the following:

- What time this occurs (include time zone)
- What page (URL)
- What device you are using
- What what browser
- Error message 
- Skin, which site version you are using? (image below)









All this information will help the techs try to figure out what the issue is.

Thank you so much,

~ Glenda


----------



## Anon Pink

Yungster said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> If you can tell me the following:
> 
> - What time this occurs (include time zone)
> _through out the day and at night.
> _
> - What page (URL)
> _Www.talkaboutmarriage.com/forum/thisisapainintheass
> _
> 
> - What device you are using
> _iPad_
> 
> - What what browser
> _Safari_
> 
> - Error message
> _None. Page begins to load then goes completely blank (aka) white_
> 
> - Skin, which site version you are using? (image below)
> _Full version_
> 
> View attachment 46562
> 
> 
> All this information will help the techs try to figure out what the issue is.
> 
> Thank you so much,
> 
> ~ Glenda



Glenda, I was tongue in cheek about changing my mind about fixing this, but also serious. Take your time! You all work too hard, it's the summer time. Go to the beach and rest.


----------



## soccermom2three

- What time this occurs (include time zone)
It happens throughout the day, no particular time. My time zone is Pacific

- What page (URL)
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/341290-coping-sexual-dysfunction-9.html This was happening around 4:30pm PST, July 8th.
Talk About Marriage - View Profile: soccermom2three - Same as above

But it changes everyday, so tomorrow I will probably be able to view these pages


- What device you are using
MacBook Air

- What what browser
Safari

- Error message 
No error message. When the page is finished loading, it goes totally white.

- Skin, which site version you are using? (image below)
Default setting


----------



## soccermom2three

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/340169-big-time-backfire-8.html


----------



## Giro flee

Since somebody mentioned the sex in marriage section I have noticed that it mostly happens on those threads. No particular time of day seems to be different. I'm on an iPad. Using safari.

I have noticed that if I open the threads, and each response in a new window I don't get the white screen as often, that's how I've been working around it.


----------



## soccermom2three

Today I can't view any threads in SIM. It goes to the white page.


----------



## SunCMars

jld said:


> It seems to happen most when I click on a post in the Sex in Marriage section.


Your anti-virus is protecting you from getting a virtual STD.


----------



## Administrator

Hey All,

I will need times (include timezone) this is occurring and links to the pages these happened on.
Also if anything is holding on to the status bar in the far bottom left side of the screen.

Thank you,

~ Glenda


----------



## Rowan

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/341889-four-nights-empty-nest.html

2:04 p.m. EST
Microsoft Edge
Dell desktop w/ Windows 10
skin "Full"



Sex in Marriage - Talk About Marriage

2:07 p.m. EST 
same details as above


----------



## badsanta

I've had this problem as well and can easily work around it by disabling javascript. Unfortunately doing so renders many functions on the site useless, but at least I can still read and reply.

If I am experiencing the white screen and reload a few times eventually it will work. My intuition tells me that it is javascript originating in one of the banners as the screen goes white right at the same time they load. If I had to guess, I would say that some banners are trying to load a popback layer over the entire browser window (one that triggers a popup under your browser window upon clicking anywhere), but for whatever reason it is failing to become transparent or function.


----------



## Anon Pink

July 12, white screen has been happening all morning. Sex in Marriage section, and when I can get in it happens in threads. White screen prevents notification but I can get to my user CP. 
iPad
Safari
All morning EST.
Screen shot:


View attachment 46722





Also, happens when I'm signed in and when I'm not. Generally gets a tad better when I clear history but within a few pages the white screen starts happening again. Oddly, when I'm not signed in the page progress star, top left, continues to revolve. But when I am signed in the page load just stops.

Sometimes I can avoid the white screen by pulling down the page as soon as it begins to load. I hold the page down for a solid 5-7 seconds and then slowly advance down the screen. 

I have had no success with reloading the page several times.


----------



## Administrator

Hey guys, I am looking into this issue, so far I can duplicate it in the sex and marriage section, if you guys experience this in another section can you please let me know which one you see it on?

Thank you so much 

~ Glenda


----------



## Openminded

I've gotten it in Notifications.


----------



## Anon Pink

iPad 
Safari
7:00am EST
Can't get into any threads in SIM.
Tried several current threads and several old threads
Tried threads I had never opened.

Screen shot:

View attachment 46770



ETA: can't get into profiles. Tried mine and several others.


----------



## Anon Pink

Yungster said:


> Hey guys, I am looking into this issue, so far I can duplicate it in the sex and marriage section, if you guys experience this in another section can you please let me know which one you see it on?
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> ~ Glenda


2:33pm EST
Men's club house
I tried to enter this thread:http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/341961-wearing-socks-during-sex.html#post16107074

I tried a direct link to this thread "Men and sexual fantasies" that would not load. 

Then I tried to just enter men's clubhouse and that page wouldn't load.

So who's the prude blocking all the sex threads? :grin2:


----------



## Administrator

Hahah, I am not sure! But the techs are on the case trying to figure out what may be causing this issue.

Thanks to all who helped me with all the information I needed.

~ Glenda


----------



## LosingHim

It’s happening BAD today. Mostly in the SIM section (and darnit there’s a juicy thread in there I’m trying to read – no pun intended….) but also in notifications and all other forums too. It’s just the worst in SIM.


----------



## TBT

I see it briefly when it starts to lag on some threads.


----------



## Anon Pink

So...do you guys think this issue might get resolved soon?


----------



## Fozzy

I've been having this issue for a LONG time, but it's sporadic. Like you guys--seems to hit most often in SiM and on my notifications screen, but not exclusively there. Happens to me both at home and at work using Chrome, Firefox and IE. I have only experienced it on my desktops--never on mobile.

I use the full alternate skin because pink is for girls.


----------



## Rowan

I'm getting the white page of doom this morning (starting about 8:30 EST) when I try to reply to threads. It lets me type my reply, but when I hit either preview or post, it sends me to the white page. It also deletes whatever I've typed so that I can't hit the back button and recover it as I sometimes can with pages that have gone to white.


----------



## Rowan

I'm getting the white page of doom this morning (starting about 8:30 EST) when I try to reply to threads. It lets me type my reply, but when I hit either preview or submit, it sends me to the white page. It also deletes whatever I've typed so that I can't hit the back button and recover it as I sometimes can with pages that have gone to white. 

I'm now on my 4th try on this post. Seeing if it goes through this time...

Well, that's fun! Apparently, it's actually posting some of my replies, even though all I can see is the white page. Hence, duplicate replies. Which, by the way, I can't seem to delete because I'm getting repeated white pages everytime I try to edit. This will be my third time trying to edit this message.


----------



## Buddy400

Any progress?


----------



## Administrator

Hey guys,

Thank you so much for being patient, the techs are still trying to find a fix for the issue. I am hoping we can get a fix by next week.

Thank you for your feed back,

Case #: 2101530

~ Glenda


----------



## Anon Pink

It's not been happening at all today. Anywhere. So whatever has been done in the last 18 hours or so, it's worked.


----------



## Rowan

I'm no longer getting white pages. Now, instead, I'm getting pages that take forever (several minutes) to fully load, pages that re-load at random multiple times while I'm trying to read posts, lagging response to my typing in the "reply to thread" box, and random reloads while I'm typing that refresh the page and delete anything I've already typed into the "reply to thread" box. I've written the same reply to a thread in the LL (suffering through incredibly frustrating typing lags and reloads) 5 times so far this moring, only to have it reload and delete everything when I hit "submit". 

It's incredibly frustrating. And I never encountered any of these problems until a few months ago.


----------



## jld

Still getting them at times, on SIM.


----------



## Wolfman1968

I'm having a horrible time with white page trying to see my notifications. It's like I've been banned from my own profile page!


----------



## Administrator

Where are you typically trying to pull them from?

Kyle


----------



## larry.gray

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/343313-wedding-gift-forget-3.html

7:22 AM PDT


----------



## larry.gray

Sometimes when I hit refresh, the complete page appears for a brief second before it starts downloading the page again.

I think the page is there, but hidden behind the white background.

I'm using firefox. This is the only site I've seen it on FF. Chrome is notorious for doing this on many sites.


----------



## soccermom2three

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/343697-do-you-enjoy-pleasing-your-partner.html

8:10pm PDT


----------



## soccermom2three

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/343257-he-hinted-cheating-me-if-i-dont-have-sex-him-4.html

8:12pm PDT


----------



## Whirlpool

Both threads load just fine for me.

Adblock plus installed.

Firefox Browser.

Windows 10 pro

Antivirus and Antimalware scanners up to date and scanning in real time.

System is optimized and no unnecessary programs start with Windows and there are no junk or temporary files on the system.

If you cannot say the same then you're wasting time posting on this thread with your problems, you could be using that time to fix your computer.


----------



## soccermom2three

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/343697-do-you-enjoy-pleasing-your-partner.html

8:26pm PDT


----------



## Administrator

Hey guys, 

This is still being looked into, I do apologize for the delay. The techs are trying to isolate the issue, target it and find fix for this error. 

Thank you for all your help.

Case #: 2101530 

~Glenda


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I updated flash and that seemed to fix it for me. Firefox. Windows 10.


----------



## Buddy400

I think this happens when clicking on something while a page is still loading.

Happens more on longer threads since they take longer to load.

If I'm patient and wait for the page to fully load, it happens less often or not at all.


----------



## Vega

Now I'm getting the white page even if I'm not logged on!

Seems to happen just in SIM.


----------



## Whirlpool

Vega said:


> Now I'm getting the white page even if I'm not logged on!


Remove that piece of paper you taped to your monitor. 

You're welcome.


----------



## Vega

Whirlpool said:


> Remove that piece of paper you taped to your monitor.
> 
> You're welcome.


:lol::rofl:


----------



## Openminded

Things worked very well for a few days but now the white screen is back. This time in the Private forum.


----------



## Anon Pink

Ditto @Openminded. Enjoyed several days of trouble free TAM but today it's been right back to what it had been. Can't get into threads in SIM until I've attempted to reload 7-12 times, and yes I've counted. Same for my notifications. Whatever you had fixed is no longer working.

iPad, Safari from 11:00am EST to 2:00.


----------



## Administrator

we're still working on this so keep sending them in. 

Lee


----------



## Anon Pink

Yungster said:


> we're still working on this so keep sending them in.
> 
> Lee


iPad
Safari
1:17pm EST
White page on notifications. Even after more than 20 reloads still goes white.

Also at 1:19pm EST
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/ 
This time the page never fully loaded so I couldn't even try to reload.


----------



## Anon Pink

Grrrr!

I just lost a ridiculously long post to a thread in SIM. Sometimes it's working as it should and sometimes it isn't.

Just as well.


----------



## Anon Pink

I'm definitely seeing a pattern now and it's based on sex!
Happens in SIM, in threads in SIM (linking to a thread in a circuitous way), and in other threads that have to do with sex.

For the first time the white page happened in the P&R section in this thread: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/politics-religion/343017-making-porn-great-again.html


----------



## soccermom2three

Yes it seems to be happening on SIM threads or those related to sex. My notifications too.


----------



## notmyrealname4

> One thing to keep in mind is that nothing is ever really deleted. When a post or thread is deleted, all of the posts, every word, remains in the data base. All that happens is that the field for a post in the database is marked as deleted.
> 
> As a mod, I can go in and still read very post and thread that has ever been deleted. I can also undelete them if I wanted to.
> 
> Even if you delete the text within a post that has been around for while, the original text exists somewhere in database backups.
> 
> People need to just assume that everything that is ever put on the internet is permanent. It's there even if you delete it, it's somewhere.
> 
> *There are bots that crawl internet sites and copy everything on them and store this in their system. *
> 
> So what are you deleting when you delete a post or a thread? nothing. You are simplying hiding the text so that it's not published publically on TAM. But it probably is already stored on some server somewhere after a bot has taken a snapshot of it.
> 
> Not to make you all paranoid or anything, but that's the reality of the internet.



Quote above by @EleGirl



I would suspect that the SIM section is heavily mined by crawlbots. A wealth of material there, to be sure.





http://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/342969-delete-option.html


----------



## EleGirl

notmyrealname4 said:


> Quote above by @EleGirl
> 
> 
> 
> I would suspect that the SIM section is heavily mined by crawlbots. A wealth of material there, to be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/342969-delete-option.html


The way bots work they methodically go through (crawl) each forum and each page/thread/post. Special attention is not paid to the sex in marriage forum or any other forum. Bots are stupid. They just walk the site entering the parts of the site that allow bot traffic and gather info.

On another forum that I am admin on, I can set which bots I will allow on which forums.. for example google, yahoo, etc. And I can select out all or some of the bots. I'm assuming that TAM has the same capability.

I have been getting white pages on TAM for a few weeks it seems. And I get them all over the place, in all forums. I get them when I go to users profiles. I get them when I'm in the moderator control panel.

There is something systemic going on with the site. I have no idea what. 

And this is not the only issue. If I click on a pull down menu, such as on the thread tools, or click on someone's user name, the pull-down menu displays off of the screen. I mean further down the page. I have a HUGE monitor and even with that I have to keep scrolling down to find the pull down menu.


----------



## Wolfman1968

Still getting it a lot when checking my notifications


----------



## Anon Pink

soccermom2three said:


> Yes it seems to be happening on SIM threads or those related to sex. *My notifications too*.


Me too. Guess that means we are sexy. >


----------



## uhtred

Still happening. 
win 10 pc (recent model), chrome. no ad-ons.

I haven't had problems like this on any other site, ever. It may simply be the vast number of adds on this site. (pages are extremely slow as well). I don't normally like ad-blockers - sites have a right to make money, but TAM is nearly unusuable.


----------



## sapientia

Has the Delete post function been removed? Are we committed to a post forever once we hit Save? When did this change and why wasn't a new Terms provided to existing members acknowledging this?


----------



## Openminded

sapientia said:


> Has the Delete post function been removed? Are we committed to a post forever once we hit Save? When did this change and why wasn't a new Terms provided to existing members acknowledging this?


Hope I did this right. I'm trying to link to the Delete Option thread in this forum. 



http://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/342969-delete-option.html


----------



## EleGirl

sapientia said:


> Has the Delete post function been removed? Are we committed to a post forever once we hit Save? When did this change and why wasn't a new Terms provided to existing members acknowledging this?


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/342969-delete-option-3.html#post16187137


----------



## Adelais

sapientia said:


> Has the Delete post function been removed? Are we committed to a post forever once we hit Save? When did this change and why wasn't a new Terms provided to existing members acknowledging this?


Don't you know that you have no rights on an anonymous internet forum? That's what I was told on the Delete Option thread.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grogmiester

Tried several times to select SIM forum from forum home page and got white screen multiple times.

MacBook Pro 16:18 EST 7/30/16


----------



## tripod

After a month and a half, the white page issue remains. Very bad today with iPad. Doesn't anyone know what's causing it. Site is unusable as it is now.


----------



## Wolfman1968

It happened to me at Men's Clubhouse, Notifications today. When I try to respond using a quote.

It's really getting bad.

The site is getting borderline unusable from this.


----------



## Openminded

Still having a problem with Notifications. 

iPad Safari
11:56 am


----------



## uhtred

A lot of the site problems are related to shockwave flash. When it crashes, the site works OK, until it re-loads.

Its the adds. You have every right to have adds, but you need to filter them for ones that are not broken - or possibly malware serving

I get suspicious when flash crashes so often - strongly suspect some of the adds are attempting to hack. 

BTW - shockwave crashed 2X while I was writing this post....


----------



## Administrator

uhtred said:


> Still happening.
> win 10 pc (recent model), chrome. no ad-ons.
> 
> I haven't had problems like this on any other site, ever. It may simply be the vast number of adds on this site. (pages are extremely slow as well). I don't normally like ad-blockers - sites have a right to make money, but TAM is nearly unusuable.


Hey there, 

This seems to be an issue with Chrome and shockwave itself. Please try removing the plugin from the browser itself, and see if that helps clear things up. 
Here is a guide on how to do so:
Stop the Shockwave Flash Chrome crash | PCWorld



sapientia said:


> Has the Delete post function been removed? Are we committed to a post forever once we hit Save? When did this change and why wasn't a new Terms provided to existing members acknowledging this?


Hey there, 

The Delete function is still available on the site. 
Have the above posts helped clear things up for you?

Richard.


----------



## uhtred

Thank you for the suggestion, but I only have one version of flas - the chrome version. Is there something unusual about how flash is used on this site? I don't have crashes anywhere else. 





Yungster said:


> Hey there,
> 
> This seems to be an issue with Chrome and shockwave itself. Please try removing the plugin from the browser itself, and see if that helps clear things up.
> Here is a guide on how to do so:
> Stop the Shockwave Flash Chrome crash | PCWorld
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> The Delete function is still available on the site.
> Have the above posts helped clear things up for you?
> 
> Richard.


----------



## Administrator

Openminded said:


> Still having a problem with Notifications.
> 
> iPad Safari
> 11:56 am


If it's email notifications, PM me your email. Don't forget to add [email protected] and [email protected]

Lee


----------



## Anon Pink

Yungster said:


> If it's email notifications, PM me your email. Don't forget to add [email protected] and [email protected]
> 
> Lee



I think she was referring to the notifications of quotes, mentions, likes, PM's.... I think most of us who are experiencing the white pages problem also experience the problem when trying to access notifications.

White pages continue to happen in SIM. It seems I can access SIM once, access a thread once, but then can't get back to SIM or any threads in SIM.


----------



## sapientia

I bought an adblocker, which helped.


----------



## notmyrealname4

Yungster said:


> The Delete function is still available on the site.


How is it available?


----------



## 225985

Yungster said:


> Hey there,
> 
> The Delete function is still available on the site.
> Have the above posts helped clear things up for you?
> 
> Richard.


As far as we can tell only admin and mods can delete posts or threads. No regular members or forum supporters have any ability to delete.


----------



## 225985

notmyrealname4 said:


> Yungster said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Delete function is still available on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> How is it available?
Click to expand...

Become an admin or a mod. That is only option.


----------



## Anon Pink

I don't understand how this white page problem remains a problem and also remains consistently inconsistent.

Yesterday I had no white page problem. Opened the subsection SIM, opened threads in SIM, and also clicked on my notifications many times without a single white incident.

Today, can't access notifications, can't open subsection SIM, and can't open threads in SIM.


----------



## 225985

Anon Pink said:


> iPad, Safari from 11:00am EST to 2:00.


Try these

Settings - Privacy - System Services - Location Based iAds - Turn it to off. 

Settings - Privacy - Advertising - Turn on Limit Ad Tracking 

Settings - Privacy - Advertising - Reset Advertising Identifier 

Settings - Safari - Advanced - Website Data - Remove all website data.


----------



## soccermom2three

Still getting the white page, it's not as bad though. It's mainly my notification page and some threads in SIM.


----------



## Anon Pink

I just downloaded AdBlock for my iPad and all sections of TAM are now fully loading with ZERO ads.

https://getadblock.com

So TAM geek Team, while I understand that your employment dictates your response to technical problems thus requiring you to find a way to load page content jam packed with as many ads as you can possibly fit...because without ads how would VerticleScope be able to pay you, I sure wish there was some way to load content and the ads.

Out of curiosity...it seems the pages most troublesome most consistently are SIM, SIM threads, any threads having to do with sex (which would mean a higher traffic level right?) and user notifications. Which ads on those pages might be from companies that are headed up by sexual prudes and the severely inhibited? Secondarily, if a corporation is run by sexual prudes and severely inhibited, how then can they possibly stay profitable because it is common knowledge that those who stifle their sexual energy also stifle their creative energy while also capitalizing on their combative energy?

Now that I've wasted a mere few moments of your time, why don't you take the rest of the day off and go get laid?


----------



## Anon Pink

blueinbr said:


> Try these
> 
> Settings - Privacy - System Services - Location Based iAds - Turn it to off.
> 
> Settings - Privacy - Advertising - Turn on Limit Ad Tracking
> 
> Settings - Privacy - Advertising - Reset Advertising Identifier
> 
> Settings - Safari - Advanced - Website Data - Remove all website data.


Did and done and didn't work.


----------



## 225985

Blondilocks said:


> Do you have adblock? It's free and takes care of the problem.





Anon Pink said:


> I just downloaded AdBlock for my iPad and all sections of TAM are now fully loading with ZERO ads.


Pink, if you were not so busy having sex every day you might have noticed BL gave you the solution in June. :wink2:


----------



## Anon Pink

blueinbr said:


> Pink, if you were not so busy having sex every day you might have noticed BL gave you the solution in June. :wink2:


:lol:

Truth!


----------



## Administrator

Hey guys,

This has been escalated up to the big guns in order to ensure that they can hound the 3rd party ads with the correct amount of pressure for a resolution to this. 

~Sheena


----------



## Wolfman1968

It's not resolved for me.

Some days the forum is just unreadable due to white pages.


----------



## soccermom2three

I didn't get one white page yesterday, this morning I get one on my notification page.


----------



## Vega

Still getting white page. Nothing really helps.


----------



## Abc123wife

Wolfman1968 said:


> It's not resolved for me.
> 
> Some days the forum is just unreadable due to white pages.


Same here. Today is one of those days where I get a white page for everything I try to open in SIM. I gave up and came to post here instead.


----------



## MattMatt

Still get it when I try to access "Likes" etc.


----------



## 225985

MattMatt said:


> Still get it when I try to access "Likes" etc.


Hmmm, the forum supporter status should have stopped all that. Send a message to the forum supporter help desk using the code provided to you.


----------



## MattMatt

blueinbr said:


> Hmmm, the forum supporter status should have stopped all that. Send a message to the forum supporter help desk using the code provided to you.


Yes. I'll get right on that. 

Unless it only works for subscriptions paid in $$?


----------



## Administrator

hey there,

the white screen, do you got a screenshot you can post? is it everytime you access a page? could be a cache and cookies issue, but 4 pages, im sure that was suggested. does it happen in all browsers you try? are you running ghostery, ad blockers, etc? do you access the site through Tor at all? also, how is your connection as well?

do you receive any error messages at all? let me know. we will get this sorted out.

~Shane


----------



## soccermom2three

For a week or two I wasn't getting the white page but now it's back. I'm getting it on this one:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/350970-sex-starved-wife.html


----------



## soccermom2three

Also, on my notification page


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

I've been getting the white page a lot today, and the site says "nanoadexchange.com". It's blank though.


----------



## Administrator

just received it too. 

http://www.nanoadexchange.com/a/dis...=1920&cbHeight=974&cbdescription=&cbkeywords=

next time you see a redirect like that, please include the URL like above. 

Lee


----------

